# Volume from iphone 11 to car will change from normal volume to max volume without me adjusting volume after switching apps or after leaving/coming bak



## Morketh (Oct 30, 2019)

2019 Model 3 SR+
Phone: Iphone 11, up to date ios, same problem on Iphone 8 I had
Problem: listening to youtube video through bluetooth on phone at normal volume, close/minimize youtube video do something else on phone but never touch volume and when I go back to the youtube video the volume is at maximum volume. This happens a lot in different ways, not just in that way. Every time though I have not touched the volume at all yet the volume goes from normal to maximum and I have to scroll the steering wheel to turn it down and almost blows my ears out and I'm worried if this keeps happening it will blow the speakers out at some point.
I have noticed it happening in several ways, here are 2 of them, in all cases I have not touched the volume:

I have my phone connected as bluetooth listening to a youtube video through my phone. A facebook message comes through so I swipe up and minimize the Youtube video and the video stops playing and I open fb messenger, I go back to youtube and it is max volume
i leave the car with normal volume and when I get back in the car after running in the store and nothing is currently playing through the phone yet the bluetooth is on and connected a FB message comes through and the notification ding is at MAXIMUM VOLUME and about blows the speakers out
Does anyone else have this happen? Is Tesla aware of this and working on it? It has been happening to me since I got the car in September 2018.


----------



## Alegramc (Sep 26, 2021)

Morketh said:


> 2019 Model 3 SR+
> Phone: Iphone 11, up to date ios, same problem on Iphone 8 I had
> Problem: listening to youtube video through bluetooth on phone at normal volume, close/minimize youtube video do something else on phone but never touch volume and when I go back to the youtube video the volume is at maximum volume. This happens a lot in different ways, not just in that way. Every time though I have not touched the volume at all yet the volume goes from normal to maximum and I have to scroll the steering wheel to turn it down and almost blows my ears out and I'm worried if this keeps happening it will blow the speakers out at some point.
> I have noticed it happening in several ways, here are 2 of them, in all cases I have not touched the volume:
> ...


I have the same. How did you solve it?


----------



## Pollockstew (Dec 28, 2021)

Alegramc said:


> I have the same. How did you solve it?


Me too, any input?


----------

